# Indicol 178 and Starrett Last Word 711



## bill70j (Jul 7, 2018)

Sounds like you need the cylindrical holder shown in this Indicol flyer.  You can get a new one on Amazon like this, or maybe wait for a better deal on Ebay.


----------



## bretthl (Jul 7, 2018)

I'll post this for posterity ... the cylindrical attachment on the table to the right of the Indicol is original indicator mount with a 1/4" dovetail that will not work with a Starrett Last Word 711.  I machined a replacement to accept a 1/4" rod that works with the body clamp included with the indicator.

bill70J - The cylindrical holder by Indicol also requires a dovetail.


----------



## P. Waller (Jul 7, 2018)

You purchased 2 not inexpensive indicators for reasons unknown?


----------



## Janderso (Jul 7, 2018)

Ha, I did the same thing several months ago. The used set came with most of the pieces.
I have collected other devices that are compatible with the spindle holding Indicol work. 
sometimes I get caught up in the brand and make a purchase that in retrospect I would not have made.
Mr. Bret, you may need to make the part you need to make it all work.


----------



## bretthl (Jul 7, 2018)

One indicator and one indicator bracket, to tram my mill.  I did not know that stock Indicol is not compatible with this particular indicator.


----------



## bretthl (Jul 7, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Ha, I did the same thing several months ago. The used set came with most of the pieces.
> I have collected other devices that are compatible with the spindle holding Indicol work.
> sometimes I get caught up in the brand and make a purchase that in retrospect I would not have made.
> Mr. Bret, you may need to make the part you need to make it all work.



I did, from 1018, in the pic above.


----------



## P. Waller (Jul 7, 2018)

I see, why did you not just make or buy a simple bent round bar that may be held in a drill chuck or collet for this purpose?

The above pictured device seems a bit of complicated overkill for simply indicating the head of a mill.


----------

